# CONTEST 1 - Haiku for plushy



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The rules are simple, sign up, make a haiku about the plushy Androids. Over the next eight days, we will announce a winner before starting the next contest. Tomorrow will be another contest in a different manner.

Make sure to share this on Facebook or Twitter by sharing.

*" Get your favorite Android plushy from RootzWiki: http://bit.ly/zOQzdV "*

Here is the structure of a haiku:

5 syllables
7 syllables
5 syllables​
EXAMPLE:
Androids are plushy
green, yellow, red and blue plush
plushy are androids​
You will have a choice from the following colors:

2x RED
2x Green
2x Blue
2x Yellow

Have fun and keep it clean.


----------



## hernan078 (Oct 10, 2011)

RootzWiki is nice
giving away 'droid plushies
for me to receive!


----------



## steve19137 (Feb 10, 2012)

Plushies make me happy!
Androids make me happy! Plushy Androids
Make me very happy!


----------



## hsadler93 (Oct 11, 2011)

Plushy Droids Feel Sad​Because They Can Not Become​Completed By Root!​


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Sandwich of Ice Cream
there is no Apples for sale​Flash, Rom, Rootz, Wiki​


----------



## Rupps (Oct 16, 2011)

I love my android
So soft and fuzzy. Oh and..
it's the best OS


----------



## adderbrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Android Plushies, so
simple yet an awesome prize!
I want the green one

(







Thanks again for the opportunity guys)


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

Plushy Android love
Four great colors to select
Which to choose, decide.


----------



## Computermystro (Jun 7, 2011)

Android plushy yay
So many colors I see
Need plushy for me


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

To have an Android
Is to be an Android man
but not as plushy


----------



## bigmikeyvegas (Mar 17, 2012)

little green android
you bring many smiles to kid
googley goodness


----------



## jaar (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a haiku
I want one of those plushies
Give me a plushy


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Android Plushes Rule
Taking over Rootzwiki
Serving Tasty Treats


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

plushy androids rock
i really want a plushy
because they are sweet


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Andy's noseless grin,
Fingerless arms, toeless feet,
He needs a mustache.


----------



## FlameSpaz (Jun 11, 2011)

Plushies are for me 
Soft and squishy Android love 
Please let it be mine









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

Android is my all
Can I please haz Android Doll 
Rootzwiki don't tease


----------



## bykr_dude15 (Jan 11, 2012)

OH EM GEE ANDY
You Be Awesome Plushy Now
I Win You HEHE


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta love the plush
So soft and fluffy and cute
And kicks butt to boot


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

I left XDA
had hopes of a free phone
A Plushie will do

I love my Android
It brings the best out of me
Except my PayPal


----------



## neudof (Aug 27, 2011)

Apple do beware
The Android is here to stay
He likes to eat fruit


----------



## Jays2Kings (Nov 28, 2011)

Plushies are awesome
Of course Android is as well
Apple? Don't bother.


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

_*One green god is born.
Engulfing nightfall drops,
This Plushie to a new life.*_


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

A phone that can do​Things an iPhone cannot do​Must be an Android​


----------



## andrewbadge (Mar 17, 2012)

Cute little Andy
So fluffy. you cute plushy
Come here and love me.


----------



## donbvonb (Aug 24, 2011)

got root but need roms
guess i'll check rootzwiki now
oh my god plushiesssss


----------



## AdamOutler (Oct 4, 2011)

This one is for Steve
Give me a god damn plushie
Then noone gets hurt

The other entries
Are all sissy and so weak
Pick me for blue plush

Blue plushies are cool
Red plushies are not at all
Gimme a blue plush

If I can have one
I will write haiku all day
Then you will be mine

My dearest plushie
I will ravage you all night
You are a bad girl

When you look at me
You will see, a guy without
the love of plushie

My wife likes plushies
I will give her a plushie
Then she will give me...... 

I haz mai good fone!
I can haz teh plushie too
me luv u long time!

I use Android phones
I get news from RootzWiki
Down with other guys


----------



## myunitisz (Mar 17, 2012)

I want a cute green Plushy
Just Because its an Android
Can I Have one Please


----------



## Serotheo (Mar 17, 2012)

Android by Google,
Delicious Desserts for all!
Green plushy goodness.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh em gee plushies
Red, blue..wait ICS blue
Oh yeah come to me


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

Why no pink plushies?
Guess I'll settle for yellow
Cause that's how I roll


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Android's a green bot
Looks good unlike white apple
I want a plushy


----------



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

I only know one
Who gives away so much joy
It's the RootzWiki


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

As soft as a cloud
The iconic roboto
But not quite as loud


----------



## XenoPhoenix (Jun 24, 2011)

Soft, Sweet, Innocent,
Plushy Androids stare outwards
Quietly plotting


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Over they may take
Cute and cuddley do not hate
33 I'll take


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Because I am a
Crackflasher I don't wipe when
I update my Rom

Tapped on my rooted & booted Crossbreed: Axiom/AOKP HybridGNex!


----------



## Nitrogenus (Dec 22, 2011)

Plush love at first sight
Is his bootloader unlocked?
Does he come with /root?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Something laughable:
For breakfast, lunch and dinner,
Android eats apples.​


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Red Android plushies
Blue Green and Yellow plushies 
Which one should i choose?


----------



## ianphillips1 (Aug 24, 2011)

andy android robots​a stuffed apple would be wack​one green droid to rule them all​


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

My son cried for this​He asks for Sully by name​I would sell myself​


----------



## nihal1983 (Oct 13, 2011)

apples get stale,
android gets better with age,
plushies make me go gaga!!


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

> Androids are so fun
> And plush droids are best in the
> Refrigerator





> Refrigerator
> Makes my plush Android comfy
> To hug all night long





> Refrigerator
> Something Something Something Derp
> Refrigerator


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Apples make me sad
Ice cream sandwiches are great
Sweets are much better


----------

